# Samsung SCX-4200 wird nicht erkannt - Drucker defekt?



## Fighter3 (23. August 2010)

Hi,

ich besitze einen Samsung SCX-4200, den ich gerne unter Win 7 x64 installieren würde. Mein Problem ist dabei, dass der Drucker nicht erkannt wird. Ich verbinde ihn per USB, der PC zeigt aber keine Reaktion. Wenn ich den Treiber installieren will, sagt er mir, ich soll zuerst den Drucker anschließen.
Kopieren ohne den PC zu nutzen funktioniert einwandfrei, der Drucker zeigt auch keine Fehlermeldung o.ä. an.

Was ich bisher versucht hab:
- verschiedene Kabel
- verschiedene USB-Ports
- verschiedene PCs
- USB-Modus langsam sowie schnell

Leider hat alles keine Besserung gebracht, ich vermute mittlerweile, dass der USB-Eingang des Druckers defekt ist. Ich habe auch schon den Drucker aufgeschraubt, um zu sehen, ob ein Kabel locker ist, aber leider Fehlanzeige 
Im Anhang ist ein Bild des geöffneten Druckers, auf dem man auch den USB-Eingang erkennen kann. Vielleicht seht ihr ja etwas, was ich übersehen habe. 

Ich muss den Drucker unbedingt und vor allem schnell zum Laufen bekommen! 
Freue mich über jede hilfreiche Antwort!

Liebe Grüße
Fighter3


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2010)

Sind die Treiber denn offiziell auch für win7 geeignet?


----------



## Fighter3 (24. August 2010)

Ja, sind sie. An den Treiber wird's wohl auch kaum liegen, der PC reagiert ja gar nicht darauf, dass der Drucker angeschlossen ist (also nicht mal mehr "Unbekanntes Gerät" oder sowas).


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2010)

Also, dann ist da wohl echt die Schnittstelle hin, hast ja auch andere PCs sogar schon probiert. Kontaktier mal Samsung, vlt. gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit eines Komplettresets, der vlt. doch hilft.


----------



## Fighter3 (24. August 2010)

Habe gerade mal bei Samsung angerufen, ich fürchte da hilft nichts mehr. Mein Berater meinte ich soll den Drucker einschicken, da der aber keine Garantie mehr hat dürfte das schwierig werden... Egal, ich werde es wohl auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.

Wenn aber jemand noch einen Tipp hat immer her damit


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2010)

Haben die denn gesagt, ob es dann was kosten wird, oder meinten die das so nach nem Motto "wir schauen uns den mal an, vlt. geht ja was" ?


----------



## Fighter3 (26. August 2010)

Ne, haben nichts von Kosten gesagt. Sollte ich wohl besser nochmal nachfragen, bevor ich den dahinschicke...


----------



## mudos (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi
habe das selbe problem!!
hast du mitlerweile eine Lösung?

gruß


----------

